# Well it's Lulu and Gidget 1 - Tina 0



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I have tried to switch Lulu and Gidget off of ZP onto Acana Duck and Barlett Pear and Acana Pacifica because...I thought Lulu was gaining too much weight (I have no scales-just going by feeling her) and if I cut her portion in smaller (a little less than 1/4 cup 2x day for 6lbs 1oz last time weighed aboiut 2 1/2 - 3 months ago) she would not be getting enough food to be worth chewing.  My mom wanted to change Gidget off ZP because her urine is very yellow and odor is strong and breath odor is strong on ZP. Does anyone else have this issue on ZP? Anyway, they are revolting!! They do NOT LIKE Acana! In the past when I would change food and do the 1/2 & 1/2 thing for stomach upset, Lulu would always pick out the new food and leave the old food all around the outside of her bowl like a food bomb went off. This time she and Gidget picked out the ZP and left the Acana. :laughing5: Now that I am out of ZP they are miserable and the only way we can get even a few kibbles down them is if the other dog goes near their bowl they will eat it out of defending their bowl. Should I give in? I'm going with the popular vote here--I don't know what to do--even Mom says, "I give up. Order the ZP."


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm sorry, but I don't know anything about changing from ZP. I just have to say that's pretty funny them picking out the food they don't want.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, if it were me I wouldn't give in to them. They will eat it when they get hungry enough. If you want to change their food, then I would stick with your decision. Don't play games with them or try and entice them to eat. Just offer them food for 15 minutes, and if they don't eat it take it away until the next meal time.

I just switched mine from their ZP meal at night to Fromm, and they were doing the opposite of yours- picking out the kibbles and leaving the ZiwiPeak.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

missy_r said:


> I just switched mine from their ZP meal at night to Fromm, and they were doing the opposite of yours- picking out the kibbles and leaving the ZiwiPeak.


Do you mind me asking you why you made the decision to take yours off the nighttime meal of ZP? Just thinking it will be of help with my reasoning for changing as well.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Have you tried blue buffalo wilderness?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

missydawn said:


> Have you tried blue buffalo wilderness?


Thank you so much!!! But if I do anything I will go back to ZP. I will only hold out for her to continue on Acana or go back to ZP. I have switched her food more than I am comfortable with and I am pleased with the manufacturer of those two foods.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I am a student and I am transferring colleges to another city, so I had to quit my job and have to find a new one. I just can't afford to feed ZP and Stella and Chewys exclusively off of just my savings, so I decided to feed kibble at night.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OK when you say, "such a small amount, not worth chewing" .... have you ever made jerky or dehydrated stuff at home at all?

If you have, you'll know straight away what I mean. I come home from the butcher's with heavy plastic shopping bags, 2 in each hand that cut in and hurt bad because of the weight. I slice it all up & cram it in a 12 tray dehydrater over night - it's pounds and pounds of meat to start with.

In the morning when I remove it, all I get is a few measly strands of jerky, liver and kidney that look like nothing, like they wouldn't feed an ant for long - BUT I know how big that piece was in it's former life. 

So, unless you've actually gone thru the whole process yourself, you can't begin to imagine how a whopping great quantity of meat can shrink down to virtually nothing without it's water content.

Same with ZiwiPeak - I seriously think that bag you buy would've started out being at least 5 times (if not more) in fresh product before it was dehydrated, ground and reformed. Therefore, even though it only looks like a few measly squares to us, it's actually a fair bit of meat if you imagine it straight from the store.

Considering how much they love it, lucky you, mine only eat it because they have to, and that it's the best you can possibly give them, I'd stick with it because you know every mouthful IS counting. Sorry, but what's with this "Bartlett Pear" BS - when was the last time you saw a dog clambering up a pear tree to get one for breakfast or dinner? I really don't understand what these dog food manufacturers don't get about the word CARNIVORE, grrrr.

As to breath, yes I'm having issues with one, the other 2 are fine. You Americans are lucky, there's lots of fabulous products that work brilliantly to freshen breath. Farts, OMG their farts could stop a charging Bull Elephant making his way to a Cow Elephant in season. But oh, their poo, their beautiful, firm, ordorless little poo's


----------

